# What Was The Configration,cost & Year Of Purchase Of Ur First Personal computer??



## dreamsalive (Jul 30, 2008)

After a lot of thinking i've come up with this intresting topic that i want all of us should share with each other.I think i need not tell u anything as everything It is mentioned in the title of this topic.

           Please* do not discuss about any computer upgrades* as there is different thread for that.Only discuss ab. ur first time PC(no matter wich yr. u bought it be it 1990 or 2008 or any)

          ABOUT MY FIRST PC:-

*BOUGHT* IN 1999(assembled ) *{PLEASE DO MENTION THE YEAR}*

*CONFIGRATION*- INTEL CELERON 600 MHZ(I THINK)
                           8 GB HDD(LOL! THAT was max. in our area at tat time)
                           128 mb RAM
                           samsung 15" monitor   
                           white coloured ball mouse,keyboard,speakers
                            no graphics card 
                            cd rom & floppy drive
                             WINDOWS 98 SE 

*COST*---> RS. 36,000+/- (u can get a master piece at that price nowdays)

*THATS ABOUT ME & WHAT AB. U...........??*


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

P II
32MB RAM
Sis 6326 GFX Card
Creative Sound card
Creative CD ROM

Cost: Don't remember, it came from office.


----------



## Pat (Jul 30, 2008)

P III 650 MHz
64 MB RAM ( I remember it came with 32 MB only and I opted for an extra 32 MB which cost about Rs.3200..Lol!)
10 GB Hard disk
Intel 810 Mainboard

I paid 43k for it (I can get a beast now for that price)

Got it in 2000 IIRC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2008)

My first computer came in November 2001. Here's the config:
*
HP Brio BA300*
*{*
Intel Pentium III 1GHz processor
Intel 810e chipset & onboard graphics
64MB 133MHz SD-RAM
20 GB 5400 RPM hard disk
48X CD-ROM drive
Standard floppy disk drive
Philips stereo speakers
Samsung 55V 15" monitor (bought separately coz HP was offering monitors that cost a bomb)
Windows 98SE pre-loaded
*}*

COST: approx. *Rs. 55000/-*


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 30, 2008)

Pat said:


> I remember it came with 32 MB only and I opted for an extra 32 MB which cost about Rs.3200..Lol!



                                     Intresting & surprising!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2008)

I paid Rs. 2500/- for another stick of 64 MB SD-RAM


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 30, 2008)

P III 500 MHz,
2 x 128 MB Ram,
10.2 GB HDD Seagate,
SIS 6326 AGP,
Mercury MB,
Creative Vibra 128 Sound Card + Infra CD-ROM + 2.0 SPK (SBS 20)
14" Samtron
56 kbps ext Modem D-Link
HP 610 Printer
D-Link ISA LAN Card
+ Table + Stabilizer etc
COST : Approx. 55K/- in July 1999


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm I had a 2GB HDD, wonder I managed stuff.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 30, 2008)

My first was bought in sept 1999: (Vintron, branded, .... , anyone heard of this?)

Intel Celeron 400Mhz
32MB SDRAM
4.3GB HDD
Standard CD-ROM and floppy drive
Vintron 14" color monitor
Standard white 101-key keyboard, logitech 3 button scroll mouse (white color)
SiS 6326 4MB graphics card 
AT cabinet (mid-size)
Lexmark color printer (inkjet)...after the cartridges finished their ink, I never refilled the ink.
Windows 98 SE

Cost me a bomb at that time, Rs.42000 odd.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 30, 2008)

Year :: Aprrox. 1999


Intel Celeron 933MHz
LG CD ROM
14" Phillips Monitor
LG Soundmate Speakers
32 MB RAM
2 GB HDD
Basic Keyboard & Scroll Mouse !


Cost :: Rs.25000/-


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 30, 2008)

There was a similar thread(s) before , IIRC.

Anyways, here's my first config , dont remember when though.

P-I 166 Mhz.
32 MB RAM
4 GB HDD
A SIS VGA Card.

Remember having some sound card and a FDD drive too.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

my first config:

Pentium 3 1.13GHz
256MB SD ram
gigabyte 815 motherboard
LG cdrom
mercury cabinet
sony FDD
seagate barracuda 40Gb HDD
samsung samtron 15" monitor
TVSE keyboard
logitech wheel mouse
local made UPS

bought it in 2001


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 30, 2008)

i remember in mid 90's my neighbour used to have a comp. with 16 mb ram,100-150 mb hdd ,b&w monitor & old fashioned cpu (which lays flat with just floopy drive in it) and we used to play chess with each other even though we didnt knew its rules.....what a time that was......!!!


----------



## pimpom (Jul 30, 2008)

My first computer was an Amiga A500, made in 1986, bought second-hand from Germany in 1993. It cost me 15,000/-.
Config: 7 MHz Motorola 68000 CPU, 0.5 MB RAM, no HDD, no monitor (Used TV as monitor).

I assembled my first IBM-clone PC in 1999 (I think) from parts left over from computers I upgraded for other people plus defective ones I repaired. Config:

Pentium 166, o/c to 200 MHz
8 MB EDO RAM
SiS 6215 PCI gfx card, 1MB fitted with an extra 1 MB
CD-ROM drive made usable by scavenging parts from 3 defective ones
4.3 GB HDD assembled from 2 defective ones.
PSU - 200W repaired dead one
Keyboard - repaired defective one
Mouse - as above
14" monitor - as above
Creative soundblaster card with built-in amplifier
Speakers - non-amplified stereo spkrs that I'd built years before with Philips Hi-Q 8" dual-cone speakers.
Cabinet - NONE. Motherboard propped up against a wall, other components stacked on my table.
*Total cost: 0.*

Full story at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3930


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2008)

digitized said:


> My first was bought in sept 1999: (Vintron, branded, .... , anyone heard of this?)



Yup, I remember that one!! They had a model named Vintron Elixir, which looked quite stunning at that time!


----------



## Pat (Jul 30, 2008)

pimpom said:


> no monitor (Used TV as monitor).



There was tv-out in 1986


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

pimpom said:


> My first computer was an Amiga A500, made in 1986, bought second-hand from Germany in 1993. It cost me 15,000/-.
> Config: 7 MHz Motorola 68000 CPU, 0.5 MB RAM, no HDD, no monitor (Used TV as monitor).
> 
> I assembled my first IBM-clone PC in 1999 (I think) from parts left over from computers I upgraded for other people plus defective ones I repaired. Config:
> ...


you had an amiga ? 
you are a 1337 computer user then...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my First PC in 1997 ( Dad got one from his office)
I dont remember the specs in detail
but here goes:
13" Color Monitor (I think Samtron)
32 MB Ram
2 GB HDD
No graphics card (what can you expect?)
A 32 Kbps external Modem which would make loud beeps (was really cool at that time)
Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 (upgraded to 98 a year later)
Floppy Drive
48x Creative CD-ROM drive (yeah, Creative)
Dont remember processor 
It used to be that "Monitor On top of Horizontal CPU" system which not used much today

Total Cost: 48,000/- 

It was the talk of the neighborhood, us being the only family ever (in locality and among relatives) to have a "PC" 

People used to flock to our house to see this thing like how kids used to go to the only guy in the neighborhood with a television in the 70s


----------



## pimpom (Jul 30, 2008)

Pat said:


> There was tv-out in 1986


That was an Amiga, one of the finest and most beloved personal computers in its day. It had both TV-out and RGB-out as standard.

Even today, my Amiga A1200 (1992 model running at 14 MHz) can still run rings around a modern Windoze PC in multitasking. It had 24-bit graphics, 4-channel sound, full multimedia capability, perhaps the best OS _*ever*_ (4 MB fully installed), smooooth multitasking with full GUI on 2 MB total RAM _including_ display.

More details at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3456


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

AMD XP 2800+
Some crappy mobo don't remember.
384 MB DDR 533Mhz RAM
Nvidia geforce 2 32MB GPU
40 GB IDE HDD
12" CRT.
Samsung 52x CD Writer
Dolby sound card
Windows XP
This was my first gaming rig which my dad bought me(Got assembled) in Dec 2003.I was 10 years old then.All this setup cost us 25K flat coz the person who assembled knew my Dad.

Times have changed now


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2008)

My first PC
Year:2003
Date: 14th Feb( Thats why I still remember)

PIV 1.7GHz
Intel original 845 GLAD
256MB Ram-Hynix
40GBHDD-Seagate
LG 15" Monitor
Keyboard TVS Gold (In my new PC I've bought it again)
Logitech scroll mouse
LG CDROM
Sony FDD
Cabinet Frontech(Model bhul gaya)
UPS: Frontech Jill(The worst one) 
Creative 2.1 inspire series

Cost at around 37K


----------



## pimpom (Jul 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you had an amiga ?


I still do. Two of them in fact, though I rarely use them anymore 
More details at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3456


> you are a 1337 computer user then...


Huh?? You mean I must be from the fourteenth century ?? You're not far wrong 
Heck, my first experience with a computer was with an IBM 1620 mainframe with a whole 40 *KILO*bytes of memory!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I still do. Two of them in fact, though I rarely use them anymore
> More details at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3456
> 
> Huh?? You mean I must be from the fourteenth century ?? You're not far wrong
> Heck, my first experience with a computer was with an IBM 1620 mainframe with a whole 40 *KILO*bytes of memory!!


1337 means LEET, or ELITE. 

Do you know what would classic Amiga 500 machines cost today ?


----------



## raksrules (Jul 30, 2008)

Beat This !!!! 

First PC:

Motherboard: Not known
Processor: 80486 - 66Mhz (100 Mhz after pressing the front panel turbo button) 
Hdd: 540 MB
RAM: 8MB
Floppy: 5.25"  ( i hope i got the size correct)
Montior: Some Unknown Brand (15") Black and white
CD-ROM: No optical drive 
Keyboard and Mouse: Brank not known
Speakers: Beeps from my CPU
Graphics Card: Whats that ??? 
OS: Initally MS DOS then Windows 3.1 
Year: 1995
Price: Rupees 50000 
Note: We had to put an Air Conditioner in the room where PC was there since it was a thumb rule to have a AC in the PC room. Lolzzz
Sold for: Rupees 4000 in 2001

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Second PC

Motherboard: Intel (Model No not known)
Processor: Celeron 266Mhz 
Hdd: 20 GB
RAM: 128 MB
Floppy: 3.5" 
Montior: Samsung 14" 4Bni Colour
CD-ROM: Creative 48X (with infrared remote). He he
Keyboard and Mouse: Logitech
Speakers: some unknown brand 2.0 speakers
Graphics Card: No Graphics card
OS: Windows 98 
Year: 1999
Price: Approx 35000


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 My Current Machine

Motherboard: Intel 845GSLV
Processor: Intel pentium 4, 2.4 Ghz
Hdd: 80 GB
Floppy: 3.5" 
RAM: 256 MB
Montior: Samsung Syncmaster 17"  
Optical Media: Samsung 20 IDE DVD Writer (bought new)
Keyboard and Mouse: Logitech
Speakers: Creative SBS 240 2.0
Graphics Card: Onboard graphics 64 Mb
OS: Windows XP service Pack 2
Year: 2004
Price: Approx 30000 (dont remember exactly)


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 30, 2008)

Celeron 2.4 Ghz proccy
40 Gb hard disk
128 Mb RAM
Intel 845 32 Mb graphic memory
CD ROM
Windows XP [ No idea if it was genuine or the vendor had *arranged* for it from somewhere]

Got in 2004 for 30,500 Rs.

Still using the same machine with RAM upgraded to 1 Gb, 15" LCD monitor & DVD writer.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1337 means LEET, or ELITE.


OOps! I must have left my brain some other place when I read that. Haven't had occasion to use or read that 1337 term in a long time and it slipped right past me.



> Do you know what would classic Amiga 500 machines cost today ?


I really have no idea. Anything from 10-25K I guess, if it's in good condition. You might look in eBay-USA to get an idea.


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 30, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Beat This !!!!
> 
> First PC:
> 
> ...






LOL!!!      omg!!!  LOL!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

First PC :-

Year - 1993
Mobo - Don't know
Processor - Intel 80486
RAM - 2 or 4 MB
HDD - 540 MB
Floppy - 5.25"
Monitor - Dell B&W (maybe 14")
KB & Mouse - TVS
OS - Was shipped with UNIX (dad was in army) then he installed DOS for me (one of the biggest mistakes of his life)
Cost - Don't know.. I was forbidden to talk about money matters that time..


----------



## windchimes (Jul 30, 2008)

My first experience with computers was in early 90's where I stuided "DOS" and "WORDSTAR" in front of a black and white monitor. Played games like pacman, patrol,
cat, bricks etc. And it was a REALLY EXPENSIVE MACHINE

Got my OWN PC in

Year - 2000
Mobo -Mercury 815E Chipset
Processor - Intel P3-1Ghz ( Latest then)
RAM - 128 MB I think
HDD - 20GB Seagate Barracuda(The Vendor said you have enough space for everything. Today I have a 260 GB + External 80 + Lots of DVDS and still not satisfied )
Floppy - Sony 
Monitor - Samsung15"
KB & Mouse - Samsung and Logitec
OS - WIN98
AGP CARD - 36MB RIVATNT from Mercury
Cost - 45K


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 30, 2008)

Summer of '96

P1- that was the latest
4MB ram
16x CD Drive
Floppy
Windows 95-latest

Cost- 59k
Got 15 free multimedia CDs.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine was this and its my current one too
Processor:E6300 Core 2 Duo
Motherboard:Asus P5LD2VM
Got it as a Proccy+MoBo combo for          Rs.14,000
RAM:Kingston-2x1GB DDR2 667 MHz        Rs.9,000
GPU:Asus EN7600GT 256MB DDR3            Rs.8,500
HDD: Seagate 400GB                               Rs.8,000
Speakers:Creative T6060                        Rs.4,000
Keyboard+Mouse: Logitech Combo           Rs.800
UPS: Generic one Initial was 650VA but upgraded soon to 1KVA so final cost was Rs.3,000
DVD Drive: Sony DVD-Write                     Rs.2,000
Monitor: Samsung Bordeaux LCD TV 26"  Rs,40,000
*TOTAL COST:Rs.89,300*
*YEAR: February 2007*
I also got an AC(1.5 Ton) installed in my room costing another 25K and if you want it can also add up to the total cost.
BTW I'm going to upgrade my rig,hopefully again in Feb 2009 and for that I've kept aside 80K already


----------



## Artemis (Jul 30, 2008)

Summer of 1997
remember it perfectly had that computer guy play some video songs on it

P II
Some compatible MoBo??
128MB RAM
2GB HDD
15" CRT
Acer Sertek Speakers

My first game was NFS 2 SE, played it for almost 2 years.. lol


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

for this conf.. i would've recommended Altec Lansing MX 5021.. they blow every other speakers away.. wining the speakers test since last 4 years (AFIAK) in CHIP, DIGIT and PC World.. heard a demo at Chd.. will soon get one of these


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2008)

1991-92 -> Had just joined school 

Proc - PC XT at 4 Mhz
RAM - 1 MB
HDD - 40MB (Paid Rs.5k to upgrade from 20mb to 40mb)
Mobo - No idea but it is a monster mobo..
Floppy - 5.25" dunno brand
Monitor - CGA
OS - Dos 3.0

Cost: Don't ask me.. otherwise everyone will laugh  I can get a Macbook Pro today iwth it 

Still haf this PC


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

PIII 667MHz
815E MB, 256MB RAM
20GB HDD, CD Drive
SIS 6326 AGP 8MB
15 inch CRT
SB Live Value sound card
Mercury 880 Speakers
TVS Gold Keyboard, Scroll mouse
APC 500V UPS

Date: 03/03/2001

Cost: ~Rs. 42000/-


----------



## ToyTowner (Jul 30, 2008)

My first PC:

Bought in November *1995* 

Intels 32 bit 486 CPU
640 MB HDD
4 MB RAM (Yes, 4 MB and I still have the RAM modules with me...)
Daewoo monitor (I do not remember the model no. etc.).

It cost me 45,000 INR at that time (Fourty Five Thousand Rupees).

Finally sold off all of the components (except the RAM modules) in 2001 For 4000 INR.


----------



## Laser_dude (Jul 31, 2008)

Mera Pehla Pehla Pyaar...oops ....PC 

Bought on 16/May/2002

CPU:Intel Celeron 1.3 Ghz
MOBO:Intel 810e
RAM:256 MB SD RAM 133Mhz
HDD: Seagate 40gb *
FDD: Sony Fdd 
CASE:ADCOM tower (ne one heard of it ,spray painted to black and cut a side window)*
CD-ROM:Samsung 52x Rom drive
Speakers: Microtek 
Monitor: Samtron 14 inches*
UPS:Nexus  *
OS: 98se and xp pro dual boot
PRINTER: HP 3325 inkjet *
Joystick: Dun no abt the brand
Mouse/kbd : Samsung mouse and keyboard

Bought this for *Rs.30000*


* Still using these items


----------



## k6153r (Jul 31, 2008)

BOUGHT IN 2004 (HP Pavilion)

CONFIGRATION:
Intel Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz Northwood.
40 GB HDD.
256 MB RAM.
HP 17" Monitor.
Multimedia Keyboard and Optical Mouse, with harman/kardon speakers and sub-woofer.
Intergrated Intel Extreme Graphics (8 MB).
Combo-drive, Floppy drive, Multi-card reader.
WINDOWS XP HOME SP1

COST---> RS. 56,000+

I still use the same computer, but we've added 1 GB of RAM.

And soon an entry level Graphics card will be added.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

my first one was a IBM NETVISTA in 2002 september

Intel Pentium 4 1.7GHz
40Gig HDD
128MB ram(upgraded up to 648mb)
15" CRT monitor
Mutimedia keyboard and a ball mouse
Infinity speakers
Cd rom(aDDED DVD RW and a CD RW)
Original Win XP Home  SP1

COST:-Rs.55,000/-


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine was in summer 1994

AMD 80383 66 MHz
2 MB Ram
40 MB HDD
14" Color Monitro with 4 colors. TVM I guess.
1.22" Floppy drive
Cost: 45K Approx
None of that AC crap in the PC room. I even had the case open.

Used to play prince and basica on that pc. Only dos. Think I still have the floppies somewhere lying around.

Current PC:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Intel DQ965 Mobo
4x2GB Transcend 800MHz DDR2 Ram
250+160+160 GB SATA  HardDrives
Nvidia 7600
2x Viewsonic 19" widescreen TFT in dualscreen mode
Win Vista Ultimate 64 bit and Kubuntu 8.04 dual boot


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

Year - 1992
Mobo - Don't know
Processor - Don't Know... some x86 thing i guess
RAM - 16 MB
HDD - 4GB.. later upgraded to 8GB! 
Floppy - 5.25"
Monitor - B&W (maybe 14")
KB & Mouse - dunno, it's still at home, will check and update here later 
OS - Came with DOS, later we put Windows 3.1, then dad installed windows 95... it would still work, except my bro has filched the HDD from it, as a spare. 
[i remember when dad used to click a link, go get himself a drink, smoke a ciggy & come back only to find the page STILL hadn't loaded (less than 5 years ago; dad still kept it chugging - din wanna get anything new )]
Cost - Don't know.. I was 9.. me and my bro used to play magic & doom & wolf 3d on it.. i still remember being freaked out by the "scary" monsters in doom 

But it was actually a second hand machine...


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I'm still using it....

It was bought on 10th October, 2002.

Pentium 4 1.5Ghz
256MB SD RAM
40GB 5400rpm Hard Disk
17" HCL CRT monitor
52x CD-ROM drive
Samsung Keyboard and Mouse
Altec Lansing 2.1 speakers

The total price was 42K.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 8, 2008)

Pentium MMX - 1998
16 Meg
2.1 Gig HDD
24X BTC CD Drive
14" Color Daewoo Monitor
Cost: 25k or 35k..can't remember. Sold for 1.5k a year back..lol.

...some sweet memories. 

GA


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 8, 2008)

Year - 1997
Cost - Do not remember
Config-
Pentium-I 166 Mhz
32 MB RAM
1 GB HDD  
14 inch CRT

Sold this machine in 2002


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

dun remember the year but it wz near 2002-03

P4 1.8GHz
i think it had a VIA chipset
512 MB DDr1 RAM (it came with 128, opted for some more)
NVIDIA FX5200 128MB gfx card
40GB HDD
15" Samsung CRT
2.0 crappy iBall speakers
crappy iBall cabby
crappy iBall Mouse/kbd


----------



## lywyre (Aug 8, 2008)

Year: June 2000

Celeron 533 MHz Processor
Mercury 810e Chipset Mobo
32 MB SDRAM (Later upgraded to 2x64 MB, within a couple of months)
10.1GB Seagate HDD
14" SAMTRON
TVS Gold Keyboard (Still working fine 
Logitech scroll mouse
TVS 500vA UPS
Lexmark Z11 Colour printer
32x CD ROM Drive 
An FDD too
ATX Cabinet (Very heavy)

Cost: ~48,500/- (including upgraded RAM)

This PC is still working fine, with 256MB SDRAM and a 40GB HDD, WinXP SP2 .

-------
I now have an even older system a Packard-Bell branded Spectria system. It is an 100 MHz, 12MB, 4x CDD, 600MB HDD, Front audio port, 13" Colour display, attaced Stereo speakers, PS-2 mouse and keyboard. All a single unit. 
Its similar to the one Lee Cullen (Vanessa Williams) uses in her home in the movie Eraser, only the colour is white. I bought it from a guy for Rs. 1000/-, he actually purchased it for Rs. 1,08,000/-. And it runs Win 95.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Summer of 2001 i guess

Pentium 4 1.5
saegate 40 gb hdd
128 mb *RD* Ram
intel 850 chipset motherboard
cd drive
15 inch samtron monitor
nvidia tnt graphics card.
umm..thats bout it

cost: *50,000*


----------



## latino_ansari (Aug 8, 2008)

My first PC came in the year Y2k wid the following config :

Intel 810 board with onboard GPU
192 MB of SD-RAM at 133mhz
PIII @ 600mhz
20GB HDD
CD-ROM drive
15" LG Flat CRT
Frontech Keyboard and mouse
2.1 speakers
Canon BJC-1000SP Printer
Modem

All this for Rs. 55000


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2008)

Date : 1 Feb 2005
It was a branded IBM CPU (bought it Second hand)
IBM Mobo (equivalent to 810) with 3 RAM Slots, 3 PCI Slots, 1 AGP Slot
Intel Pentium III 500 Mhz proccy(slotted, not socket 370)
2 x 64 MB SD RAM 133 mhz
40 GB Samsung Harddisk
LG CD ROM 52X
Intex Speakers 400 W
Samsung 15" CRT
IBM Keyboard,logitech Ball Mouse
A HUGE IBM CABBY (Taller then coolermaster ones and heavy with around 6-7 KG) with screwless sidepanel, and a lock with a key to prevent unauthorised access into cabby, with inbuilt speaker(even for songs and movies).

Price : 10750 /- (second hand)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 9, 2008)

I purchased mine in summer of year 2001, when i started my B.C.A 

Config:
PIII 1 GHz Coppermine 133 Mhz System Bus
128 MB SDRAM PC133
Mercury 815eTFSX motherboard
40 GB Seagate 5400 RPM HDD
Integrated 815e Graphics
Integrated Avance AC'97 Audio
Asus 52x CDROM
1.44" Standard  Floppy Drive
250 Watt PSU from Frontech
Full Tower ATX Cabinet from Frontech
Mercury 850 Watts Speakers
Samsung Ball Mouse
Samsung Multimedia Keyboard
600 VA Intex UPS
LG Studioworks 15" Monitor.
DLink 56KBPS Data/Fax/Voice External Modem

Cost of System :  Rs. 37,700.

Later added an LG 40X CD Writer and One more 128 MB RAM chip (for XP  ) to it. Cost : Rs. 6500

Upgraded it later to a Pentium 4 2.4 HT on a Intel 865GBF mobo and 512 MB DDR RAM along with a Frontech 300 Watt power supply and Frontech 3000 Watt 2.1 Subwoofer system+800 VA Double Batt UPS. Cost : Rs. 18000 approx

Then Added XFX GeForce FX 5200 256 MB external graphics card. Cost : Rs. 4400

At present, The system i have at home is:

Intel Core2Duo 2.4 Ghz 800 MHZ fsb
Intel G31 Mobo
2 GB Transcend JetRAM @ 800 MHZ
160 GB SATA II HDD from WD.
Intel Integrated HD Audio
Integrated X3100 Graphics (Will Soon change it to a GeForce 8800 or 9800 series card or whatever is in budget at that time)
Antech 400 Watt PSU
Full Tower ATX Cabinet from Frontech
LG Studioworks 17" CRT (Soon change it to a DELL 21" or 24" LCD)
Frontech 4500 Watt 2.1 Speakers
Logitech basic Keyboard
Logitech Mouse
Elnova 800 VA single batt UPS.

Cost : around 27-28 K.

Since i shifted to Noida after my studies, i bought my self an Acer Travelmate 2420 Laptop (Grrr... aaj tak pachta raha hun ise lekar  )

Config : 
Intel Celeron 1.66 Mhz 400 MHz FSB
Acer Grada 915 GM motherboard
Integrated AC 97 sound
915 GMA Graphics
16X DVD ROM + 40X CD Writer combo Drive
14" Matte Finish LCD
40 GB 5200 RPM HDD from Western Digital (The only component that i was deeply in 
love with, its speed was awesome : 30-35 MBps )
Wifi, Bluetooth, PCMCIA etc etc

Bought it for 32,000. Its mobo got fried up a month ago, Wireless Card Dead and LCD got a lil crack like thing, sold it for 5000 

Now ordered a DELL 1525, as in my Siggy for 44,366 extact  Waiting for it. But cant wait!!!


----------



## nitansh (Aug 9, 2008)

Motherboard: Dont remember
Processor: Intel  Pentium 2
Hdd: 20 GB
RAM: 64 MB
Floppy:  3.5" 
Montior: Samsung 17"
CD-ROM: Samsung
Keyboard and Mouse: Frontech
Speakers: Dont remember
Graphics Card: Nope
OS: Windows 98SE
Year: 2000
Price: approx Rs. 50000

Gave it to my cousin in 2004 & finally he sold it in 2007...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought it around the summer holidays of my tenth standard... exactly at 2001....
Here is mine..

Intel Pentium III @ 733MHz 133MHz System Bus
Mercury 810e Motherboard
128MB SD RAM 133MHz
Onboard 810e Graphics with 32MB memory
Samsung 15" CRT 
Tech com Keyboard and Mouse
Mercury UPS
Zebronics 250W SMPS..
Zebronics Cabinet..
Mercury 2.1 Speaker

And these all cost about Rs.37,000 and its still alive....
Yes i sell it two years back to a workshop owner who need a computer for billing purpose and his budget is 10k at that time. 
So i decided to sell it to him and i get the new one(Thats in my sig).. And i love to see that still alive...

I play roadrash first in that system.......


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 9, 2008)

INTEL CELERON 600 MHZ
40 GB HDD
128 mb RAM
samsung 17" monitor 
Logitech Ball Mouse,Keyboard
2.0 Speakers
no graphics card 
cd rom & floppy drive
WINDOWS 2000


----------



## go4saket (Aug 10, 2008)

Year of Purchase : 1996 (As far as I remember)
Processor : 80486
Clock Speed : 66 Mhz
Motherboard: Unknown
RAM : 4 MB
Hdd: 256 MB
Floppy: 5.25"
Montior: 13" Black and white
CD-ROM: No optical drive
Keyboard and Mouse: Brand not known
Speakers: None
Price: Rs.48000/-



veiga2412 said:


> Year - 1992
> Mobo - Don't know
> Processor - Don't Know... some x86 thing i guess
> RAM - 16 MB
> ...



Sorry buddy, in 1992, there was no term called GB and 16MB RAM didnt exist. I got my machine in 1996 and 4 MB RAM was what I got the most with the highest capacity HDD was 512 MB. So check your details...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree that hard disks in the GB range were not available for personal computers in 1992 and an 80 MB drive cost over 10K IIRC. 

But there _were_ drives of more than 512MB in 1996. I assembled a PC for my brother's printing press in 1996 with 16 MB EDO RAM and 1.2 GB HDD. Most people still used 4-8 MB RAMs and 200-500 MB HDDs, but 2.1 GB drives were available at the time; and those who could afford them had started to use them along with 32 MB RAM.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 11, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Year of Purchase : 1996 (As far as I remember)
> Sorry buddy, in 1992, there was no term called GB and 16MB RAM didnt exist. I got my machine in 1996 and 4 MB RAM was what I got the most with the highest capacity HDD was 512 MB. So check your details...





pimpom said:


> I agree that hard disks in the GB range were not available for personal computers in 1992 and an 80 MB drive cost over 10K IIRC.
> 
> But there _were_ drives of more than 512MB in 1996. I assembled a PC for my brother's printing press in 1996 with 16 MB EDO RAM and 1.2 GB HDD. Most people still used 4-8 MB RAMs and 200-500 MB HDDs, but 2.1 GB drives were available at the time; and those who could afford them had started to use them along with 32 MB RAM.




would it help if i said i wasn't in India at the time..?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> would it help if i said i wasn't in India at the time..?


Not really. I got most of my stuff from abroad in those days (England, USA, Germany). Besides, I kept monitoring prices and availability even for things I did not intend to buy (I still do that).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> Year - 1992
> RAM - 16 MB


Remote possibility. Possible only if it was a 486.



veiga2412 said:


> HDD - 4GB.. later upgraded to 8GB!


Impossible in 1992!!!

Bluffmaster, anyone??!!  



veiga2412 said:


> would it help if i said i wasn't in India at the time..?


Any better excuse???!  

Comments are meant to be taken lightly


----------



## go4saket (Aug 12, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I agree that hard disks in the GB range were not available for personal computers in 1992 and an 80 MB drive cost over 10K IIRC.
> 
> But there _were_ drives of more than 512MB in 1996. I assembled a PC for my brother's printing press in 1996 with 16 MB EDO RAM and 1.2 GB HDD. Most people still used 4-8 MB RAMs and 200-500 MB HDDs, but 2.1 GB drives were available at the time; and those who could afford them had started to use them along with 32 MB RAM.



Sorry dear, but I disagree that a 2.1 GB HDD was available in 1996. May be your machine had multiple HDD's.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Sorry dear, but I disagree that a 2.1 GB HDD was available in 1996. May be your machine had multiple HDD's.


And what is your basis for claiming that? The fact that you didn't know about the existence of something doesn't mean that it did not exist. Did you know that Plug-and-Play had been implemented in non-x86 non-Windows machines years before Windows 95? Did you know that there was an OS in 1992 that can run from a single floppy disk with full GUI, 24-bit graphics and flawless multitasking that Windows could never match even now? 

Remember I said that I assembled the computer myself. I ordered it through an agent partly assembled from Delhi and I finished the assembling at home. So I certainly know how many hard disks it had.

I chose a 1.2 GB drive because a 2.1 GB unit was still very costly, and 1.2 GB was enough for the intended use (my elder brother's newspaper and printing press). For the same reason, I chose a 100 MHz Pentium processor although 150 MHz was available. OTOH, I picked a 2 MB graphics card although most people were still using 0.5 MB SiS 6215 cards.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

excuse me if i was 9 and only interested in video games..

but tht's the config we got sitting upstairs in my dad's study, so how was i to know when he upgraded what..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay. Memory plays tricks on all of us at one time or another.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

yep.. 

and also, why would i wanna "bluff" about hardware on a tech forum..?? where there are guys who have probably been intimate with hardware in ways that i will never need to know about...


----------



## krsamy (Aug 13, 2008)

Year: 1993
Brand: Packard bell   486SX-33 4MB RAM 20MB harddisk 14inch monitor - costed around
45000 ruppees equivalent in USA


----------

